# Pinto Bean Vac Sealing



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 6, 2021)

Last week when i made slow cooker pinto beans i had some left over.
I put the beans in freezer safe containers to freeze.

Today i vac sealed the pintos for easy hot boil bag meals. They vac beans went back to the freezer.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 6, 2021)

Great idea Rick boiling bags work great on a lot of things. I do pulled pork that way.

Warren


----------



## normanaj (Jan 6, 2021)

It certainly works great been doing it for years.


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 6, 2021)

Rick, A great start to a quick meal at a later date!


----------



## thirdeye (Jan 6, 2021)

Pre-freezing is the way to roll, you get consistent amounts and actually a better seal because the bag forms around the frozen mass.  I par-freeze meats (on oiled waxed paper) before vac sealing too.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 7, 2021)

We do it with gravies & homemade stocks. Freeze in Tupperware containers then vac seal. 
Al


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks everyone. Times like this AL that i wish i would have not sold my chamber sealer.


----------

